# More issues with motor on EBAY!!!



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok guys, you would not believe this, so now two weeks after I win the auction, He gets new brushes for these motors and now tells me one of the motors is SHOT! From the application of how he used them, I can't imagine if how one is shot how the other one is not shot as well!!
He say he puts power to it and it turns real slow, heck this could be a number of things all of which are not good....What would you do? get your money back??? Maybe I should, and just drop the 11 inch GE motor right on, it will be big and heavy as heck, but will work any way......

shoot I don't know at this point we will see how this unfolds, stay tuned


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> ..What would you do? get your money back???


Hey dude,

Get your money back. But no way would I put an 11 inch in a go-kart. Find a nice 6 or 7 inch motor. Just my advice. Take it or leave it.

major


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

get you money back why take the chance the seller sounds like he is realy not some one to be trusted all that should have been disclosed before the auction not tell you every thing is good then after the auction come up with problems


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Get your money back asap....


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

major said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> Get your money back. But no way would I put an 11 inch in a go-kart. Find a nice 6 or 7 inch motor. Just my advice. Take it or leave it.
> 
> major


Well I do have a 2CM88 whihc is an aircraft generator, issues with this is the shaft is a REAL pain to deal with...I could spend $$$ to get it changed out, or I do have a 9" pump motor that has an issue with the shaft as well.
Also the Aircraft generator as a shunt motor from what I here is not very eff. like around 75%


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Well the Motors will be here wednesday, and he said he would refund half the money.... He is basicly sending the other "bad" motor for free.... so when they get here I will TOTALLY dissasymble them and post detailed photos....


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

try to get your money back!


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

That sounds like the insulation burned off and shorted a coil or two. If the other motor isn't bad, the insulation could still be burned, and just waiting to vibrate just the right way to cause a short. Definitely check both of them out thoroughly.

It's possible to rewind a motor if you need to... I did this when I burned out my Kostov. It's just a pain in the butt.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

In deffense of the guy he very honest in giving my money back for one and letting me keep it to salvage parts from it to fix the other.

One is just burned up!!! the other questionable at best. I am going to a motor shop tommarow to see what they can do over there...

Hopefully I can post some good photos tonight.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Well Maj I sent the motor to the motor shop to get rewound and a new commutator..He said 250 to 300 bucks...It look like the slots had alot of room he is going to try to bump the wire size up a size or two..I tried to get him to throw a couple of extra turns in but for some strang reason he was afraid of this....All it will do is lower the RPM per volt and increase the torque per amp..


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Well Maj I sent the motor to the motor shop to get rewound and a new commutator..He said 250 to 300 bucks...It look like the slots had alot of room he is going to try to bump the wire size up a size or two..I tried to get him to throw a couple of extra turns in but for some strang reason he was afraid of this....All it will do is lower the RPM per volt and increase the torque per amp..


Well GT,

You never know, do you. Messing with the wire, size or turns, could buy you more trouble. Motor designers usually do things for reasons, like demagnetization. I got no idea if this would be on the map for your motor, but then neither do you. I wonder if you're throwing good $ after bad. Not sure that motor is worth it.

Regards,

major


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

major said:


> Well GT,
> 
> You never know, do you. Messing with the wire, size or turns, could buy you more trouble. Motor designers usually do things for reasons, like demagnetization. I got no idea if this would be on the map for your motor, but then neither do you. I wonder if you're throwing good $ after bad. Not sure that motor is worth it.
> 
> ...


Yeah I am starting to wonder that my self....Maybe I am out smarting my self....When I get it back I'll take some photos...the drama keeps unfolding I know...

Oh another thing I gave him the pump armature with the inverted spline shaft....600 bucks to put a 1 1/4 inch shaft in it!! too price for me so I am punting on the 9 incher.....like I we will see.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

OK,
So Now I give my 300 bucks for the new rewound motor With turn and undercut comm. I get the thing back and come to find out my man wound the thang WORNG!!!! He got the turns right, he got the pitch and the span right, but he got the timeing off by two Comm segements!!!! SO I spend the whole dang weekend cutting drilling welding to getr the timing back to neutral by rotating the brush assymbly by 15 degrees!!! Man I was ticked!!! Could my luck with EVs get any worse??? Then he says its going to cost 750 bucks to put a new shaft in my 9 inch pump motor...So forget about usieng the 120 lb 9" Hydrolic motor.....
But never the less I did manage to get the timeing to netural and it seems to run just fine....just Butt ugly from the cutting and welding.....
Now I have a second one of these motors that needs rewinding wonder if I can get him to wind this one for a BIG discount do to his foul up on this one?????


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like you done got raked. Sorry to hear that. That kind of money you spent fixing could have gotten you a nice motor. $600 to change a shaft? Jeeze.


----------

